# Antidepressivi



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Aprile 2010)

.


----------



## Daniele (20 Aprile 2010)

Consiglio sincero...va da un buon psicologo ed evita quelle merdate!!! Me li hanno fatti prendere e sono cose oscene.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Consiglio sincero...va da un buon psicologo ed evita quelle merdate!!! Me li hanno fatti prendere e sono cose oscene.


Ciò sapienton, ci sono certe patologie che si curano solo con i farmaci ok? Non ci credi? Parlane NON con lo pisssicologo, ma con un bravo psichiatra. 
La mia psichiatra mi ha sempre detto che la nostra mente è solo un equilibrio di forze, se cadi in certi meccanismi tipo la depressione, essa si cura solo con gli antidepressivi.

Li prendi, eviti certi sintomi,
Non li prendi, ricaschi.
Non si guarisce nè dalla depressione, nè dal famigerato esaurimento nervoso.

Lei mi ha anche insegnato che il nostro corpo fa di tutto per reagire, anche biochimicamente, alle situazioni di stress.

Tu ad esempio sei l'esempio vivente, che non c'è nessuna relazione proporzionale diretta tra evento e nostra reazione.
C'è chi si spacca un unghia e si suicida, e chi riesce a sopportare le prove della vita.

Si parla tanto di forza d'animo.
Ci sono persone che hanno veramenta avuto una vita durissima, difronte alle quali, io non so proprio che avrei fatto. Eppure sono lì che lottano giorno per giorno, nonostante tutto.

Pare che bisogni trovare sempre e solo qualcosa che impegni la nostra mente, per darci autostima.

Ad esempio mia moglie, fa lunghe passeggiate da sola nel verde dei campi, e lì si ritempra.

Bisogna intervenire prima di aver superato il livello di guardia.


----------



## Daniele (20 Aprile 2010)

Conte, la tua psichiatra non ti ha spiegato come sono stati scoperti questi farmaci, se scopri la ricerca che c'è dietro sinceramente capirai che sono solo mezzi che usano e che a lungo andare non sanno manco che effetti facciano reali. 
Solo certe patologie vanno curate, ma tutto il resto è stupido e bestiale volerlo fare calare dentro una patologia che non c'è! Gli antidepressivi? Tanto vale tirare su di coca, i primi sono legali, la seconda no, ma come effetti la coca è inarrivabile. Siccome sono contrario alle droghe lo dico chiaramente, evitate gli antidepressivi et similia, servono solo droghe ed anche pesanti e creano assuefazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò sapienton, ci sono certe patologie che si curano solo con i farmaci ok? Non ci credi? Parlane NON con lo pisssicologo, ma con un bravo psichiatra.
> La mia psichiatra mi ha sempre detto che la nostra mente è solo un equilibrio di forze, se cadi in certi meccanismi tipo la depressione, essa si cura solo con gli antidepressivi.
> 
> Li prendi, eviti certi sintomi,
> ...


Cavolo... quoto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Qualcuno li prende?
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?
> 
> Io li ho presi 2 volte in vita mia (intendo dire in 2 periodi della mia vita: quando mi separai dal mio primo marito per un anno e 3 anni fa per un altro anno). Adesso non so che fare. Non mi sento bene. Ho un senso di malessere perenne, psicologico ma anche fisico. La pancia contratta. Dormo poco, e male. Mi sento ansiosa. Mi viene da piangere per poco, sia per la tristezza sia per la commozione (ad esempio oggi ho pianto disperata perché avevo perso una cosa che mi era stata regalata per la nascita del mio primo figlio; poi l'ho ritrovata. A volte piango quando mia figlia si addormenta e io mi metto accanto a lei). Insomma, sono consapevole del fatto che non sto per niente bene. Però non ho voglia di ricominicare a prenderli. Più che altro mi ricordo che in entrambi i casi ho fatto una fatica bestiale a smettere. Fatica fisica. Sono stata proprio male fisicamente. E poi so che comunque sono solo un tampone: dopo un po' che li prendo mi sembra di stare bene e allora voglio smettere di prenderli e poi però si ricomincia con questa sensazione. E' come se avessi sempre la sensazione di dover fare qualcosa di importante ma non mi ricordo che cosa.


Scusa, ma a me sembra che tu non abbia nulla da curare.
Non sei contenta del tuo matrimonio, hai tentato una strada a te non confacebte, fingendo che lo fosse, hai lavoro e famiglie e ...sei stanca.
Le cose che racconti (PER ME) sono vita, si provano sentimenti, ci si dispera per cose che rappresentano qualcosa di importante, ci si commuove per i figli, si piange un po' sulle proprie disgrazie. L'alternativa è l'anestesia sentimentale.
Ah, mai preso antidepressivi, neanche quando piangevo tutta la notte ...ne avevo ben il motivo!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò sapienton, ci sono certe patologie che si curano solo con i farmaci ok? Non ci credi? Parlane NON con lo pisssicologo, ma con un bravo psichiatra.
> La mia psichiatra mi ha sempre detto che la nostra mente è solo un equilibrio di forze, se cadi in certi meccanismi tipo la depressione, essa si cura solo con gli antidepressivi.
> 
> Li prendi, eviti certi sintomi,
> ...



Sei ben informato


----------



## xfactor (21 Aprile 2010)

Non li ho mai presi, ho usato delle gocce per dormire ma non mi facevano nulla.Poi sono passato da una psicologa , prima gratis poi a pagamento e alla fine ho capito che pagavo una persona per stare ad ascoltarmi...decisione finale? Fanculo tutto e con i soldi della psicologa mi concedo ogni tanto una pizza e un buon vino bianco ! NON SONO MIGLIORATO però cazzarola alla sera dormo come un fanciullo!


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò sapienton, ci sono certe patologie che si curano solo con i farmaci ok? Non ci credi? Parlane NON con lo pisssicologo, ma con un bravo psichiatra.
> La mia psichiatra mi ha sempre detto che la nostra mente è solo un equilibrio di forze, se cadi in certi meccanismi tipo la depressione, essa si cura solo con gli antidepressivi.
> 
> Li prendi, eviti certi sintomi,
> ...


 concordo


----------



## Daniele (21 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Non li ho mai presi, ho usato delle gocce per dormire ma non mi facevano nulla.Poi sono passato da una psicologa , prima gratis poi a pagamento e alla fine ho capito che pagavo una persona per stare ad ascoltarmi...decisione finale? Fanculo tutto e con i soldi della psicologa mi concedo ogni tanto una pizza e un buon vino bianco ! NON SONO MIGLIORATO però cazzarola alla sera dormo come un fanciullo!


Sacrosanta verità!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma a me sembra che tu non abbia nulla da curare.
> Non sei contenta del tuo matrimonio, hai tentato una strada a te non confacebte, fingendo che lo fosse, hai lavoro e famiglie e ...sei stanca.
> Le cose che racconti (PER ME) sono vita, si provano sentimenti, ci si dispera per cose che rappresentano qualcosa di importante, ci si commuove per i figli, si piange un po' sulle proprie disgrazie. L'alternativa è l'anestesia sentimentale.
> Ah, mai preso antidepressivi, neanche quando piangevo tutta la notte ...ne avevo ben il motivo!



Quoto.


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Qualcuno li prende?
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?
> 
> Io li ho presi 2 volte in vita mia (intendo dire in 2 periodi della mia vita: quando mi separai dal mio primo marito per un anno e 3 anni fa per un altro anno). Adesso non so che fare. Non mi sento bene. Ho un senso di malessere perenne, psicologico ma anche fisico. La pancia contratta. Dormo poco, e male. Mi sento ansiosa. Mi viene da piangere per poco, sia per la tristezza sia per la commozione (ad esempio oggi ho pianto disperata perché avevo perso una cosa che mi era stata regalata per la nascita del mio primo figlio; poi l'ho ritrovata. A volte piango quando mia figlia si addormenta e io mi metto accanto a lei). Insomma, sono consapevole del fatto che non sto per niente bene. Però non ho voglia di ricominicare a prenderli. Più che altro mi ricordo che in entrambi i casi ho fatto una fatica bestiale a smettere. Fatica fisica. Sono stata proprio male fisicamente. E poi so che comunque sono solo un tampone: dopo un po' che li prendo mi sembra di stare bene e allora voglio smettere di prenderli e poi però si ricomincia con questa sensazione. E' come se avessi sempre la sensazione di dover fare qualcosa di importante ma non mi ricordo che cosa.


Ciao Quintina.
Dopo la nascita della mia seconda figlia ho sofferto di attacchi d'ansia...tutto mi sembrava difficile, pensavo di non essere in grado di gestire un impegno così grande. Ero in totale confusione mentale e di notte dormivo pochissimo! 
Mi sono rivolta a uno psicologo per avere un parere, non mi ha prescritto alcun antidepressivo, ma qualche leggero farmaco per dormire, giusto per interrompere l'insonnia. Adesso sto meglio, ho saltuarie crisi (che come dice Persa sono normali nella vita) e talvolta sono un pò nevrotia perchè vivo sempre di corsa.
Il mio consiglio è di rivolgerti ad uno specialista bravo e sentire cosa ti consiglia.
Un abbraccio


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò sapienton, ci sono certe patologie che si curano solo con i farmaci ok? Non ci credi? Parlane NON con lo pisssicologo, ma con un bravo psichiatra.
> La mia psichiatra mi ha sempre detto che la nostra mente è solo un equilibrio di forze, se cadi in certi meccanismi tipo la depressione, essa si cura solo con gli antidepressivi.
> 
> Li prendi, eviti certi sintomi,
> ...


Concordo praticamente su tutto...soprattutto quando dici che ci sono persone che hanno una forza d'animo pazzesca! Mi viene in mente ellina...che donna!


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, la tua psichiatra non ti ha spiegato come sono stati scoperti questi farmaci, se scopri la ricerca che c'è dietro sinceramente capirai che sono solo mezzi che usano e che a lungo andare non sanno manco che effetti facciano reali.
> Solo certe patologie vanno curate, ma tutto il resto è stupido e bestiale volerlo fare calare dentro una patologia che non c'è! Gli antidepressivi? Tanto vale tirare su di coca, i primi sono legali, la seconda no, ma come effetti la coca è inarrivabile. Siccome sono contrario alle droghe lo dico chiaramente, evitate gli antidepressivi et similia, servono solo droghe ed anche pesanti e creano assuefazione.


Scusa, ma trovo che tu abbia sparato delle bestialità (e so di cosa parlo)


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Qualcuno li prende?
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?
> 
> Io li ho presi 2 volte in vita mia (intendo dire in 2 periodi della mia vita: quando mi separai dal mio primo marito per un anno e 3 anni fa per un altro anno). Adesso non so che fare. Non mi sento bene. Ho un senso di malessere perenne, psicologico ma anche fisico. La pancia contratta. Dormo poco, e male. Mi sento ansiosa. Mi viene da piangere per poco, sia per la tristezza sia per la commozione (ad esempio oggi ho pianto disperata perché avevo perso una cosa che mi era stata regalata per la nascita del mio primo figlio; poi l'ho ritrovata. A volte piango quando mia figlia si addormenta e io mi metto accanto a lei). Insomma, sono consapevole del fatto che non sto per niente bene. Però non ho voglia di ricominicare a prenderli. Più che altro mi ricordo che in entrambi i casi ho fatto una fatica bestiale a smettere. Fatica fisica. Sono stata proprio male fisicamente. E poi so che comunque sono solo un tampone: dopo un po' che li prendo mi sembra di stare bene e allora voglio smettere di prenderli e poi però si ricomincia con questa sensazione. E' come se avessi sempre la sensazione di dover fare qualcosa di importante ma non mi ricordo che cosa.


Mai presi, nonostante tutto quello che mi è successo. Probabile che tu sia ad una svolta esistenziale, rivolgiti alla medicina alternativa, reiki, fiori di Bach, aura soma, qualcosa che ti riequilibri.


----------



## ignavius (21 Aprile 2010)

Sarà che io già di mio sono piuttosto contrario ai farmaci, sarà che so che razza di porcheria sia il mercato del farmaco, sarà che so che le case farmaceutiche hanno centinaia di volte fatto carte false persino sugli effetti collaterali di un farmaco pur di vendere, sarà che so che perfino i ricercatori fanno altro che carte false pur di vendere brevetti alle case farmaceutiche, sarà che so che già fa male un'aspirina, figuriamoci un qualcosa che lavora sul sistema nervoso centrale, sarà che son convintissimo che l'equilibrio emotivo non si riacquista appoggiandosi come ad una gruccia né ad alcool, né a droghe, legali o non che siano, sarà che ammetto l'uso di qualsiasi cosa, quando è indispensabile, ma non l'ammetto solo come "metodo più comodo", sarà che "indispensabile" spesso per un medico vuol dire "*****, non so cosa dirgli a questo qua", ma io certe porcherie non le toccherei nemmeno coi guanti.
Certo, in alcuni ospedali psichiatrici, e per alcuni pazienti estremi, forse davvero potrebbero essere "indispensabili", quantomeno in attesa di soluzioni migliori.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mai presi, nonostante tutto quello che mi è successo. Probabile che tu sia ad una svolta esistenziale, rivolgiti alla *medicina alternativa, reiki, fiori di Bach, aura soma, qualcosa che ti riequilibri*.


... e "La profezia di Celestino" dove la metti? Dai seriamente...  Per ritrovare un equilibrio in certi casi una buona psicoterapia penso sia la cosa migliore.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... *e "La profezia di Celestino" dove la metti?* Dai seriamente...  Per ritrovare un equilibrio in certi casi una buona psicoterapia penso sia la cosa migliore.


Mi sento male :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ignavius (21 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e "La profezia di Celestino" dove la metti? Dai seriamente...  Per ritrovare un equilibrio in certi casi una buona psicoterapia penso sia la cosa migliore.


Bella questa! 

Si, psicoterapia, sempre che si abbia la fortuna di finire in mano a gente in gamba (io non ne conosco). Ma non porcherie chimiche che giocano coi neurotrasmettitori e con gli equilibri elettrolitici del cervello in modo oltretutto in buona parte misterioso pure per gli stessi scienziati.
Piuttosto mi sfondo di cioccolato.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Bella questa!
> 
> *Si, psicoterapia, sempre che si abbia la fortuna di finire in mano a gente in gamba* (io non ne conosco). Ma non porcherie chimiche che giocano coi neurotrasmettitori e con gli equilibri elettrolitici del cervello in modo oltretutto in buona parte misterioso pure per gli stessi scienziati.
> Piuttosto mi sfondo di cioccolato.


 Infatti non è facile, vero.
Mi ricordo questo pezzo inarrivabile... :carneval:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gChUTxnxDkE


----------



## ignavius (21 Aprile 2010)

Comunque, a parte gli scherzi, io ho potuto notare che un certo tipo di "ritmi" offerti da alcune discipline orientali possono portare a maggior equilibrio. 
Ho già visto buoni casi del genere, ed ultimamente sto lavorando in palestra con una donna che con il taichi, ad esempio, sta mostrando un notevolissimo abbassamento della soglia di stress dovuto a grossi problemi di salute.

Il pericolo è quello di scadere nel misticismo da "figli dei fiori" (di Bach o di Mendelsson che siano)


----------



## ignavius (21 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti non è facile, vero.
> Mi ricordo questo pezzo inarrivabile... :carneval:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gChUTxnxDkE


 
Appunto! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Appunto! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Questo film di Allen (Harry a pezzi) è puro genio... :salta:


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e "La profezia di Celestino" dove la metti? Dai seriamente...  Per ritrovare un equilibrio in certi casi una buona psicoterapia penso sia la cosa migliore.


Dipende dal terapeuta e dal problema, se è un momento di stanchezza fisica e psichica preferisco gli approcci dolci. Riequilibrare e scavare sono due cose diverse .


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Aprile 2010)

Io ci vado già in terapia

per adesso vorrei tenere duro e non ricominciare con i farmaci.

Mi sono iscritta in palestra due settimane fa e cerco di fare 5 km di corsetta almeno 3 volte a settimana. Mi hanno detto che fa bene alla depressione, che si rilasciano endorfine che hanno effetto antidepressivo. Speriamo. Sinceramente mi sono anche stufata di strafogarmi di Nutella perché sto continuando ad ingrassare e un po' mi scoccia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ci vado già in terapia
> 
> per adesso vorrei tenere duro e non ricominciare con i farmaci.
> 
> Mi sono iscritta in palestra due settimane fa e cerco di fare 5 km di corsetta almeno 3 volte a settimana. Mi hanno detto che fa bene alla depressione, che si rilasciano endorfine che hanno effetto antidepressivo. Speriamo. Sinceramente mi sono anche stufata di strafogarmi di Nutella perché sto continuando ad ingrassare e un po' mi scoccia


 Ma la nutella E' uno psicofarmaco!!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ci vado già in terapia
> 
> per adesso vorrei tenere duro e non ricominciare con i farmaci.
> 
> Mi sono iscritta in palestra due settimane fa e cerco di fare 5 km di corsetta almeno 3 volte a settimana. Mi hanno detto che fa bene alla depressione, che si rilasciano endorfine che hanno effetto antidepressivo. Speriamo. Sinceramente mi sono anche stufata di strafogarmi di Nutella perché sto continuando ad ingrassare e un po' mi scoccia


Endorfine.
Le conosco benissimo.
Se solo tu sapessi che cosa si può ricavare con la tenerezza, con gli abbracci...ecc..ecc...e non sto parlando di sesso ok?
Per esempio, con la giusta dose di endorfine, io raggiungo quella condizione ottimale psico fisica, e circolatoria, che mi è necessaria per affrontare certe situazioni. Raggiunta quella posso passare un pomeriggio intero al pianoforte senza stancarmi e continuando a fare in modo che il mio fisico ne produca. Per preservarle, ho dovuto, creare molti meccanismi.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, la tua psichiatra non ti ha spiegato come sono stati scoperti questi farmaci, se scopri la ricerca che c'è dietro sinceramente capirai che sono solo mezzi che usano e che a lungo andare non sanno manco che effetti facciano reali.
> Solo certe patologie vanno curate, ma tutto il resto è stupido e bestiale volerlo fare calare dentro una patologia che non c'è! Gli antidepressivi? Tanto vale tirare su di coca, i primi sono legali, la seconda no, ma come effetti la coca è inarrivabile. Siccome sono contrario alle droghe lo dico chiaramente, evitate gli antidepressivi et similia, servono solo droghe ed anche pesanti e creano assuefazione.


Ma infatti...se tanto mi dà tanto...abbiamo addirittura psicologi che confondono le nevrosi con le psicosi. Lei mi ha detto che 90% dei casi, vanno da lei, persone che hanno solo seghe mentali e sono seriamente convinte di essere ammalate.
I veri ammalati, non solo non si rendono conto di esserlo, ma rendono IMPOSSIBILE la vita a chi sta loro accanto.

Ovvio, se tu non sei diabetico, e ti fai 20 unità. di insulina, vedi come finisci.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la nutella E' uno psicofarmaco!!!


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ci vado già in terapia
> 
> per adesso vorrei tenere duro e non ricominciare con i farmaci.
> 
> Mi sono iscritta in palestra due settimane fa *e cerco di fare 5 km di corsetta almeno 3 volte a settimana. Mi hanno detto che fa bene alla depressione, che si rilasciano endorfine che hanno effetto antidepressivo*. Speriamo. Sinceramente mi sono anche stufata di strafogarmi di Nutella perché sto continuando ad ingrassare e un po' mi scoccia


 E' vero, anche se la vera doccia di endorfine arriva dopo un'ora di corsa. Lì ti senti totalmente sballato, sembra che ti sei fatto un paio di canne


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero, anche se la vera doccia di endorfine arriva dopo un'ora di corsa. Lì ti senti totalmente sballato, sembra che ti sei fatto un paio di canne


Ok, se solo smettessi di fumare, e mi mettessi a correre, ma sai che mi hai dato un'idea...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> a me però viene una gran fame a correre......
> 
> e vabbé.....
> 
> ...


Beh senti...
Insomma...io solo a vedere la faccia di Santoro e Travaglio..
Vado in depressione...
Ma proprio non puoi guardare altre cose?
Per la serie non facciamoci del male...


----------



## Amarax (22 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> *ma veramente a me sta salendo l'ansia a sentire i leghisti che ce l'hanno con il tipo che ha pagato la mensa per quei bambini che non avevano i soldi per pagarla*...
> 
> *PS Travaglio forever*!


quo-to quo-to  quo-to quo-to  :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Aprile 2010)

> Qualcuno li prende?
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?
> 
> Io li ho presi 2 volte in vita mia (intendo dire in 2 periodi della mia  vita: quando mi separai dal mio primo marito per un anno e 3 anni fa per  un altro anno). Adesso non so che fare. Non mi sento bene. Ho un senso  di malessere perenne, psicologico ma anche fisico. La pancia contratta.  Dormo poco, e male. Mi sento ansiosa. Mi viene da piangere per poco, sia  per la tristezza sia per la commozione (ad esempio oggi ho pianto  disperata perché avevo perso una cosa che mi era stata regalata per la  nascita del mio primo figlio; poi l'ho ritrovata. A volte piango quando  mia figlia si addormenta e io mi metto accanto a lei). Insomma, sono  consapevole del fatto che non sto per niente bene. Però non ho voglia di  ricominicare a prenderli. Più che altro mi ricordo che in entrambi i  casi ho fatto una fatica bestiale a smettere. Fatica fisica. Sono stata  proprio male fisicamente. E poi so che comunque sono solo un tampone:  dopo un po' che li prendo mi sembra di stare bene e allora voglio  smettere di prenderli e poi però si ricomincia con questa sensazione. E'  come se avessi sempre la sensazione di dover fare qualcosa di  importante ma non mi ricordo che cosa.


Tutti i miei amici e conoscenti prendono me. L'effetto è immediato e la cura permanente. Nessuno è mai tornato a farsi curare una seconda volta :rotfl: :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò sapienton, ci sono certe patologie che si curano solo con i farmaci ok? Non ci credi? Parlane NON con lo pisssicologo, ma con un bravo psichiatra.
> La mia psichiatra mi ha sempre detto che la nostra mente è solo un equilibrio di forze, se cadi in certi meccanismi tipo la depressione, essa si cura solo con gli antidepressivi.
> 
> Li prendi, eviti certi sintomi,
> ...


La tua psichiatra è depressiva?

La depressione può essere curata, ma non è una banale cura. Certo che se hai perso la voglia di vivere e questo ti rende triste, non c'è altro da fare che riaccendere la voglia di vivere :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma veramente a me sta salendo l'ansia a sentire i leghisti che ce l'hanno con il tipo che ha pagato la mensa per quei bambini che non avevano i soldi per pagarla...
> 
> PS Travaglio forever!


Mi viene una rabbia!!


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi viene una rabbia!!


 Dai, vedrai che ora ci pensa il compagno Fini... :rotfl:
Uno che pochi anni fa definiva Mussolini il più grande statista del secolo, e poi fa un salto mortale arrivando a definire il fascismo il male assoluto, è davvero credibile...:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

non sono razzisti sono solo molto rigorosi , è quelll'imprenditore scorretto che non doveva pagare il debito.
chi non sta alle regole non mangia e stop.è tanto semplice:condom:


----------



## Daniele (23 Aprile 2010)

Sugli antidepressivi ormai avendo visto gli effetti collaterali mi sono dovuto informare parecchio e...sono droghe a tutti gli effetti. Diamo contro ai drogati ma consigliamo droghe legalizzate ed è assurdo.
Se non si ha una patologia è meglio non usarli.


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sugli antidepressivi ormai avendo visto gli effetti collaterali mi sono dovuto informare parecchio e...sono droghe a tutti gli effetti. Diamo contro ai drogati ma consigliamo droghe legalizzate ed è assurdo.
> Se non si ha una patologia è meglio non usarli.


 
Ma se te li prescrive un buon medico, si devono usare. L'importante è evitare l'abuso.
Comunque non te li danno senza prescrizione.


----------



## ignavius (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma se te li prescrive un buon medico, si devono usare. L'importante è evitare l'abuso.
> Comunque non te li danno senza prescrizione.


Avresti dovuto sentire una breve intervista fatta ieri mattina da Platinette ad un "medico" che rilascia viagra ed altre porcherie a ventenni.

Con medici del genere sono pericolose pure le aspirine, ed ho idea che non ce ne siano pochi.


----------



## ranatan (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono razzisti sono solo molto rigorosi , è quelll'imprenditore scorretto che non doveva pagare il debito.
> chi non sta alle regole non mangia e stop.è tanto semplice:condom:


 
Ma infatti. E poi possono sempre stare in classe a guardare gli altri mangiare...sperando che qualche bimbo di buon cuore gli passi sottobanco qualche avanzo...


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma infatti. E poi possono sempre stare in classe a guardare gli altri mangiare...sperando che qualche bimbo di buon cuore gli passi sottobanco qualche avanzo...


 
E' una realtà impressionante. Mi ha stupito la gente. Anzi no, non mi ha stupito, la storia della taglia sui clandestini, mi ha fatto pensare alle taglie sugli ebrei. Terrificante.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' una realtà impressionante. Mi ha stupito la gente. Anzi no, non mi ha stupito, la storia della taglia sui clandestini, mi ha fatto pensare alle taglie sugli ebrei. Terrificante.


 Tra poco dovranno far intervenire l'esercito... altro che federalismo vedrai, vorranno la secessione:condom:


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tra poco dovranno far intervenire l'esercito... altro che federalismo vedrai, vorranno la secessione:condom:


 
E concediamola....ma niente aiuti da Roma ladrona. Non ci credo neanche se li vedo: lo stato italiano è una vacca troppo grassa da abbandonare, anche in tempi di crisi.
Faranno come in Tirolo: tante storie, per poi rimanere ben agganciati all'Italia.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sugli antidepressivi ormai avendo visto gli effetti collaterali mi sono dovuto informare parecchio e...sono droghe a tutti gli effetti. Diamo contro ai drogati ma consigliamo droghe legalizzate ed è assurdo.
> *Se non si ha una patologia è meglio non usarli.*


beh certo, se stai bene non prenderli:sonar:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E concediamola....ma niente aiuti da Roma ladrona. Non ci credo neanche se li vedo: lo stato italiano è una vacca troppo grassa da abbandonare, anche in tempi di crisi.
> Faranno come in Tirolo: tante storie, per poi rimanere ben agganciati all'Italia.


 Quasi tutto il PIL dell'Italia viene prodotto in quelle aree... da sole hanno una ricchezza pro capite come la Germania... se vanno via, ciò che resta dell'Italia euivarrebbe alla Tunisia. Non glielo si può concedere. Semmai bisognerebbe seiamente riformare lo stato, ripulendo il sud una volta per tutte dalla delinquenza organizzata.


----------



## Daniele (23 Aprile 2010)

Allora se uno va da uno psichiatra lui peer deformazione personale proverà sempre e comunque a prescrivere una "terapia" a prescindere se sia necessaria oppure no. Si sta bene con essi, no! Si sopravvive ma si finisce con una dipendenza bestiale, con crisi e quant'altro.


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quasi tutto il PIL dell'Italia viene prodotto in quelle aree... da sole hanno una ricchezza pro capite come la Germania... se vanno via, ciò che resta dell'Italia euivarrebbe alla Tunisia. Non glielo si può concedere. Semmai bisognerebbe seiamente riformare lo stato, ripulendo il sud una volta per tutte dalla delinquenza organizzata.


Ma non si può ragionare così...nel senso che il nord produce, ma mica consuma tutto ...io non credo che ci sarà mai alcuna secessione. Come credo che la sinistra non farà mai l'opposizione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma non si può ragionare così...nel senso che il nord produce, ma mica consuma tutto ...io non credo che ci sarà mai alcuna secessione. Come credo che la sinistra non farà mai l'opposizione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 La produzione è fondamentale, però... non so se ci sarà mai la secessione, ma qualcosa di molto grave son certo che succederà nei prossimi anni. L'Italia socialmente ed economicamente così non potrà reggere a lungo...


----------



## lamerikano (23 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> scusate l'OT ma...: sto guardando Annozero e mi sta salendo l'ansia davvero. Non li posso sentire certi discorsi. Ma dove stiamo andando a finire???


ma guarda io nn lo guardo neanche più...


----------



## lamerikano (23 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> PS Travaglio forever!


e cmq quoto questo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La tua psichiatra è depressiva?
> 
> La depressione può essere curata, ma non è una banale cura. Certo che se hai perso la voglia di vivere e questo ti rende triste, non c'è altro da fare che riaccendere la voglia di vivere :up:


No, è medica:
se la tua mente si è guastata si è guastata.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' una realtà impressionante. Mi ha stupito la gente. Anzi no, non mi ha stupito, la storia della taglia sui clandestini, mi ha fatto pensare alle taglie sugli ebrei. Terrificante.


Fai giretto in scandinavia.
Osserva se tu puoi entrare in Norvegia come ti pare e piace, come in Italia. 
Il fenomeno dei clandestini, in un paese civile, non dovrebbe neppure esistere.
Parliamo un po' con tutti gli italiani che nel dopo guerra sono andati a lavorare nelle miniere in Belgio, oppure in Germania, oppure in Svizzera. E vediamo se per quegli italiani era concesso fare i clandestini.
Sgarravi?
Confine.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tra poco dovranno far intervenire l'esercito... altro che federalismo vedrai, vorranno la secessione:condom:


Molti...ma se voi sardegnoli chiamate l'Italia...continente...se siete sempre stati la secessione incarnata...ma figurati se si deve far intervenire l'esercito...
Posso spiegartela la faccenda:
Casa mia:

In un appartamento vicino al mio abitavano ragazzi del Bangladesh. Lui era così una brava persona, che io ho fatto amicizia con la sua famiglia, al punto tale, che ho assunto suo fratello come colf, per fare in modo che potesse sfruttare il Kit afflusso 2006. Lui mi diceva: ho fatto la vita del clandestino e non voglio che mio fratello passi quello che ho passato io.
Mia figlia giocava con sua figlia. 

Ora in quella casa, ci stanno altri del Bangladesh.
Ehm...stanno impestando il condominio con la blatta germanica. 

Tutto qui.
Insomma, tu sai meglio di me, che la Sardegna non è solo pecorari analfabeti, legati all' anonima sequestri.
Capito mi hai?

Secessione?
Pfui, maddai, è solo un pretesto per avere anche noi veneti, il privilegio delle regioni a statuto speciale. Per i vantaggi che questo comporta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, è medica:
> se la tua mente si è guastata si è guastata.


La depressione non è un guasto irreparabile.

E' una condizione in cui si trascina l'essere vivente (mediante auto-suggestione) allo scopo di morire. Ma non ci riesce. Semplicemente perché la depressione non è la strada corretta per suicidarsi (non funziona).

E' anche una condizione che autoinduce e autostimola ulteriore depressione, condizione per cui non è facile uscirci. Anche perché lo scopo della depressione è di restarci per sempre.

Il depresso comunque continua a percepire il mondo e non si distacca del tutto. La cura sta nella deviazione del ciclo autoindotto verso un'uscita netta, spesso sconvolgente.

Le medicine tolgono la sensazione depressiva, ma non propongono soluzioni alla depressione. Quando si smette a prenderle, si ricade inevitabilmente nel burrone dell'autocommiserazione.

In questo senso, la depressione non può essere curata. Ma non esistono solo pillole!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E concediamola....ma niente aiuti da Roma ladrona. Non ci credo neanche se li vedo: lo stato italiano è una vacca troppo grassa da abbandonare, anche in tempi di crisi.
> Faranno come in Tirolo: tante storie, per poi rimanere ben agganciati all'Italia.



Ma Iris, conosci la mentalità dell'imprenditore veneto?
ARRANGIARSI.
Nonostante lo stato.
Il Tirolo è una cosa, il Trentino un'altra...come mai Cortina d'Ampezzo farebbe carte false per passare in Trentino?
Facciamo giretto a vedere come stanno gli albergatori della Marmolada? Facciamo confrontin tra Canezei e l'Agordino?
Eppure le montagne sono le stesse...

Ma l'albergatore di Canazei ha certe agevolazioni...che quello dell'Agordino non ha.
Va bene così?

Guarda che nella testa dei veneti, è radicato il concetto, di lavorare anche per chi non lavora e non produce.

Come mai senti racconti incredibili dagli stessi alpini e volontari che sono andati in Friuli nel 76 e in Irpinia nell'81?

Non è questione di razzismo,
ma di...cultura e mentalità.

Finchè non capiremo che l'Italia non è un popolo, ma un crogiolo di micro culture, vedasi il rinascimento, non ne daremo fuori.

Ditemi dove trovate un'altra nazione, e questo è stupefacente per gli stranieri, dove lungo tutto il suo percorso, ci sia una diversificazione linguistica e culturale ( parliamo che so della cucina), così marcata.

Faccio un esempio:
Come mai tutta la musica popolare del nord Italia è in modo maggiore e quella del sud in modo minore?
Che analogia ci può essere tra Donna Lombarda e la Principessa di Carini?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai giretto in scandinavia.
> Osserva se tu puoi entrare in Norvegia come ti pare e piace, come in Italia.
> Il fenomeno dei clandestini, *in un paese civile*, *non dovrebbe neppure esistere.*
> Parliamo un po' con tutti gli italiani che nel dopo guerra sono andati a lavorare nelle miniere in Belgio, oppure in Germania, oppure in Svizzera. E vediamo se per quegli italiani era concesso fare i clandestini.
> ...


Il problema e': si puo' considerare l'Italia un paese civile?

Inoltre i clandestini ci sono ovunque, ma l'Italia essendo un po' nella merda economicamente parlando, ha bisogno di uno spauracchio cosi' il popolo se la prende coi clandestini e non col governo di merda che si ritrova.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il problema e': si puo' considerare l'Italia un paese civile?


Hai una domanda di riserva? :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai giretto in scandinavia.
> Osserva se tu puoi entrare in Norvegia come ti pare e piace, come in Italia.
> Il fenomeno dei clandestini, in un paese civile, non dovrebbe neppure esistere.
> Parliamo un po' con tutti gli italiani che nel dopo guerra sono andati a lavorare nelle miniere in Belgio, oppure in Germania, oppure in Svizzera. E vediamo se per quegli italiani era concesso fare i clandestini.
> ...


 Ed era una bella cosa??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Come i bambini negli armadi in svizzera...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Molti...ma se voi sardegnoli chiamate l'Italia...continente...se siete sempre stati la secessione incarnata...ma figurati se si deve far intervenire l'esercito...
> Posso spiegartela la faccenda:
> Casa mia:
> 
> ...


 Scrivi cose ripugnanti.


----------



## Magenta (23 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La depressione non è un guasto irreparabile.
> 
> E' una condizione in cui si trascina l'essere vivente (mediante auto-suggestione) allo scopo di morire. Ma non ci riesce. Semplicemente perché la depressione non è la strada corretta per suicidarsi (non funziona).
> 
> ...


Per mia fortuna non ho mai conosciuto un depresso o un esaurito (quantomeno che IO SAPPIA).
Mi sono sempre chiesta quali siano i sintomi visibili di una persona malata di depressione o peggio,di esaurimento...


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2010)

*Magenta*



Magenta ha detto:


> Per mia fortuna non ho mai conosciuto un depresso o un esaurito (quantomeno che IO SAPPIA).
> Mi sono sempre chiesta quali siano i sintomi visibili di una persona malata di depressione o peggio,di esaurimento...


Spero di non essere il gufo della situazione ma la depressione non ha un frontalino o un'etichetta... ci sono innumerevoli persone depresse in vario grado che non appaiono assolutamente tali... é davvero un malo oscuro e nascosto che si maschera in modo quasi perfetto...e purtroppo solo in caso di situazioni forti e conclamate ci si accorge di queste realtà.
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Per mia fortuna non ho mai conosciuto un depresso o un esaurito (quantomeno che IO SAPPIA).
> Mi sono sempre chiesta quali siano i sintomi visibili di una persona malata di depressione o peggio,di esaurimento...


Il tipico depresso è generalmente svogliato di vivere e attende passivamente che la morte arrivi, commiserandosi in continuazione. E' alla perpetua ricerca di malattie e vizi di vita ed è intossicato di commiserazione e tristezza. L'unico suo scopo è di toccare l'introvabile fondo. Ha perso ogni speranza. Forse, la totale assenza di speranza è la caratteristica principale del depresso ...

Non so come definire un esaurito. Qualcuno?


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2010)

*...*



Admin ha detto:


> Il tipico depresso è generalmente svogliato di vivere e attende passivamente che la morte arrivi, commiserandosi in continuazione. E' alla perpetua ricerca di malattie e vizi di vita ed è intossicato di commiserazione e tristezza. L'unico suo scopo è di toccare l'introvabile fondo. Ha perso ogni speranza. Forse, la totale assenza di speranza è la caratteristica principale del depresso ...
> 
> Non so come definire un esaurito. Qualcuno?


Quella che hai descritto é già la fase "visibile" del depresso... prima c'é una fase di leggera svogliatezza, di continua stanchezza, di ozio morale e mentale e di scarsa voglia di vivere, ma sempre in fase leggera, latente...
L'esaurito, lasciando perdere terminologie mediche o tecnicistiche é chi scarseggia di risorse interiori, non riesce a rimontare la propria vita... una persona in fase di scarse difese immunitarie esistenziali "da vicissitudini"...
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Aprile 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quella che hai descritto é già la fase "visibile" del depresso... prima c'é una fase di leggera svogliatezza, di continua stanchezza, di ozio morale e mentale e di scarsa voglia di vivere, ma sempre in fase leggera, latente...
> L'esaurito, lasciando perdere terminologie mediche o tecnicistiche é chi scarseggia di risorse interiori, non riesce a rimontare la propria vita... una persona in fase di scarse difese immunitarie esistenziali "da vicissitudini"...
> Bruja


Cioè l'esaurito esprime il suo uffa prima che si pone il problema? :rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Cioè l'esaurito esprime il suo uffa prima che si pone il problema? :rotfl:


Credo esprima incosciamente, con queste piccole lacune, la sua incapacità di capire il suo stato e non riesca quindia provi rimedio se non tardivamente e spesso grazie ad un professionista.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

Pavese ha lavorato per molte ore al giorno fino al suicidio.


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2010)

*Ciao Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pavese ha lavorato per molte ore al giorno fino al suicidio.


E' vero... chissà se la sua era vera depressione... c'é chi ha parlato di "persuasione della propria inutilità"... ma mi sa che rischi di diventare un discorso molto lungo...
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

Ciaoooooooo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' vero... chissà se la sua era vera depressione... c'é chi ha parlato di "persuasione della propria inutilità"... ma mi sa che rischi di diventare un discorso molto lungo...
> Bruja


 Certo è che i protocolli per la diagnosi comprendono molti punti ...ma non sono sempre presenti tutti.


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2010)

*dtravero*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo è che i protocolli per la diagnosi comprendono molti punti ...ma non sono sempre presenti tutti.


Anzi mi pare che se ne aggiungano continuamente...:unhappy:
Bruja


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Iris, conosci la mentalità dell'imprenditore veneto?
> ARRANGIARSI.
> Nonostante lo stato.
> Il Tirolo è una cosa, il Trentino un'altra...come mai Cortina d'Ampezzo farebbe carte false per passare in Trentino?
> ...


 
Guarda che di origine sono friulana. Quindi è una mentalità che ben conosco. Ma una cosa è l'orgoglio e la dignità, ed il rigore, ed altra è il razzismo e la mancanza di solidarietà.
Certe zone del nord sono la culla del coperativismo, che si basa appunto su valori come la solidarietà reciproca e l'onestà. Mi pare invece che oggi che si stia perdendo solidarietà, si stiano perdendo rigore e lealtà, e vi sia, al nord , come a sud, solo ignoranza, intolleranza, e volgare egoismo.


----------



## Cavedano (28 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, la tua psichiatra non ti ha spiegato come sono stati scoperti questi farmaci, se scopri la ricerca che c'è dietro sinceramente capirai che sono solo mezzi che usano e che a lungo andare non sanno manco che effetti facciano reali.
> Solo certe patologie vanno curate, ma tutto il resto è stupido e bestiale volerlo fare calare dentro una patologia che non c'è! Gli antidepressivi? Tanto vale tirare su di coca, i primi sono legali, la seconda no, ma come effetti la coca è inarrivabile. Siccome sono contrario alle droghe lo dico chiaramente, evitate gli antidepressivi et similia, servono solo droghe ed anche pesanti e creano assuefazione.


 

Dici solo minchiate e basta. Ci sono gli anti depressivi e poi gli stabilizzatori di umore come il Litium.


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Qualcuno li prende?
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?
> 
> Io li ho presi 2 volte in vita mia (intendo dire in 2 periodi della mia vita: quando mi separai dal mio primo marito per un anno e 3 anni fa per un altro anno). Adesso non so che fare. Non mi sento bene. Ho un senso di malessere perenne, psicologico ma anche fisico. La pancia contratta. Dormo poco, e male. Mi sento ansiosa. Mi viene da piangere per poco, sia per la tristezza sia per la commozione (ad esempio oggi ho pianto disperata perché avevo perso una cosa che mi era stata regalata per la nascita del mio primo figlio; poi l'ho ritrovata. A volte piango quando mia figlia si addormenta e io mi metto accanto a lei). Insomma, sono consapevole del fatto che non sto per niente bene. Però non ho voglia di ricominicare a prenderli. Più che altro mi ricordo che in entrambi i casi ho fatto una fatica bestiale a smettere. Fatica fisica. Sono stata proprio male fisicamente. E poi so che comunque sono solo un tampone: dopo un po' che li prendo mi sembra di stare bene e allora voglio smettere di prenderli e poi però si ricomincia con questa sensazione. E' come se avessi sempre la sensazione di dover fare qualcosa di importante ma non mi ricordo che cosa.


Secondo me prendere un antidepressivo non è sicuramente la strada migliore per sentirsi bene, anzi possono far diventare farmaco-dipendenti, per cui ritengo che ci possano essere altre cure, magari non farmaceutiche, che possono aiutarti.


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> in effetti io di coca ne ho tirata tanta (per circa un paio d'anni, una quindicina di anni fa), e per me non ha affatto effetti antidepressivi (checché ne dica Morgan...) Anzi, quando ti passa l'effetto ti viene un down pazzesco, io poi passavo un paio di giorni a piangere. E poi anche quando pippavo, più che avere effetto antidepressivo avevo un effetto "agitativo", parlavo a raffica e non riuscivo a stare ferma un secondo


se la prendi solo nei we è così. però cocainomani si diventa per gradi. prima non ci pensi, poi ci pensi perché da fatto stai meglio, poi pensi di farti prima di pensare a cosa pensare di fare, poi ti prende che se non sniffi non ha senso niente di quello che fai e vai in cerca .. e se non ce n'è è come scoppiare di tutto.
bella merda. meglio provarla mai.


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

gas ha detto:


> Secondo me prendere un antidepressivo non è sicuramente la strada migliore per sentirsi bene, *anzi possono far diventare farmaco-dipendenti,* per cui ritengo che ci possano essere altre cure, magari non farmaceutiche, che possono aiutarti.


peggio. essendo legali ti dici ma se mi fanno bene perché non devo prenderli?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma....???????????
> 
> 
> http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cmsSezioni/societa/201004articoli/54473girata.asp


 Era una battuta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, lo sapevo!
> 
> ma adesso addirittura dicono che ha l'effetto opposto! Non ci credo!!!


 Intendi il cioccolato e la nutella?
Certo è come con la coca, quando li mangi sei esaltata, poi ti guardi allo specchio e sei depressa... :carneval:


----------



## Cavedano (28 Aprile 2010)

gas ha detto:


> Secondo me prendere un antidepressivo non è sicuramente la strada migliore per sentirsi bene, anzi possono far diventare farmaco-dipendenti, per cui ritengo che ci possano essere altre cure, magari non farmaceutiche, che possono aiutarti.


 
Si vede che  nessuno ha mai provato la depressione vera. Quella che ti porta verso il baratro del suicidio.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2010)

Cavedano ha detto:


> Si vede che  nessuno ha mai provato la depressione vera. Quella che ti porta verso il baratro del suicidio.


ma anche senza arrivare a questo il farmaco serve come in tutte le altre malattie e certi pregiudizi sono anche frutto d'ignoranza


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma....???????????
> 
> 
> http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cmsSezioni/societa/201004articoli/54473girata.asp


Nonostante che vi sia sempre qualcuno che inverte la tendenza, la cioccolata (cacao) è e rimane antidepressiva.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Maggio 2010)

Cavedano ha detto:


> Si vede che  nessuno ha mai provato la depressione vera. Quella che ti porta verso il baratro del suicidio.


La depressione vera ti porta verso l'accettazione della morte da parte di chiunque. Il depresso non è suicida, ma si lascia uccidere.


----------

